# Hedgehogs on Kathy Lee and Hoda



## Valley (Feb 12, 2009)

The other day Kathy Lee and Hoda were doing episodes where they focused on certain areas of the globe for the whole show. When they did Europe they were going to have hedgehogs so I made sure to watch it thinking that they would have the European kind.

They ended up having the African Pygmy. The expert that was on said that they were called hedgehogs because they lived in hedges and gardens. I thought this was kind of misleading because the type that they had needs a certain temperature to survive.


----------

